# Ratings System Suggestion



## mish (Oct 14, 2006)

Karma was a great idea, as it showed members' appreciation for one another. To take it a step further, I would like to see a Ratings System, i.e. from one to five or a thumbs up or down for each post/thread. The reason being, sometimes, if someone likes a recipe, they will give you karma, but people are not aware that the input/recipe/post is appreciated. A Rating System would also help when posts/threads are not appreciated, go off topic, or are not considered by the majority to be appropriate by fellow members. The system would help eliminate the reporting a 'bad' post, make the helper's/admin jobs easier, and a feedback system would convey how members feel about posts/threads.

Please think of it as a positive, rather than 'it will make more work'. Example - Yahoo answers - if there is enough reported abuse by members and thumbs down, it indicates how the 'community' feels and what posts/threads are not appreciated/appropriate.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2006)

there already is a selection for rating a post, at the very bottom of the reply page, but it is hardly ever used.


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2006)

You can also rate a thread without ever posting in it I believe. There is a Rating thingy with stars on it at the top of every thread. I don't think we can do it for individual posts though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 14, 2006)

I think the rating system Alix speaks of is the best we can do for the moment.  I fully understand what you are saying though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like the system craigslist has, basically positive point or negative points(more often the case). I think it would be better in this online community though, CL is a very negative place,imo.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 14, 2006)

My first reaction is 'why'?

This is a forum where folks can discuss cooking matters, freely, and a tad more.

Have found the people here enormously polite and gentle with one another, and that, IMHO, is the major strength of this forum, and the reason I keep coming back.

Should I find a recipe I would not like to try, or a thread I have little interest in, I move on.  No harm and certainly no foul.

But to me any rating system is an invitation to discord.

And I would hate to see that.

Just my knee jerk response.  There may be many others who have a more insightful opinion.


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think the rating system Alix speaks of is the best we can do for the moment. I fully understand what you are saying though.


 
Thanks KE. I gave it a try, but can't quote the original post, rate it, without giving a reply. The stars work, but don't know if they show up re a reply. Thanks for understanding the point.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 14, 2006)

This is just a cooking forum.  It is my opinion that in a community like this it would be very disruptive to have someone's posts always given "negative" whatever.  I can assure you that we (Admins and Mods) already know which posts are useless - and lots of times we remove them.  But a lot of people here are here just to "get out" so to speak.  If, in the big picture, it's harmless "getting out" then so be it.  If it's disruptive "getting out" inform us via Report Post.  

But I truly do understand mish.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2006)

i understand the way mish has suggested it, and it could be used for good if done in the spirit she mentioned, but i fear it might be used as just another way to complain or attack another member. (deadly sushi is right now searching out my posts and giving them a negative rating.  my travelling apron picture is on his dartboard. fortunately, you can't reach it above the piles of "the national enquirer" )

it's a way to judge people's posts, and thereby the member him/herself.
not trying to be too moral or religious here, but judging others never leads to good things.
negative karma has caused enough problems here, i hope we don't start anything with a negative rating system for members.
on the other hand, we shouldn't be too happy-happy-joy-joy, disney-esque, if you know what i mean. that bugs me just as much, as it looks insincere.


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i understand the way mish has suggested it, and it could be used for good if done in the spirit she mentioned, but i fear it might be used as just another way to complain or attack another member.


 
I think we, as a community, all have the same 'positive' goals here.  Yes you will get people with an axe to grind, that just want to bash...those are the members we do not want in our community.  I hope that my suggestion does not perpetuate only neg comments.   It was a suggestion for our community.  Everyone is entitled to suggestions.  Please don't race to your computer to give a grillion reasons why it won't work.  i.e. keep an open mind.  Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I think we, as a community, all have the same 'positive' goals here. Yes you will get people with an axe to grind, that just want to bash...those are the members we do not want in our community. I hope that my suggestion does not perpetuate only neg comments. It was a suggestion for our community. Everyone is entitled to suggestions. Please don't race to your computer to give a grillion reasons why it won't work. i.e. keep an open mind. Thanks.


 
As a fairly new member here, it has been my observation that, by and large, the atmosphere is very allowing and open.  Occasionally tempers have warmed but haven't risen to the heated/furious stage.  Everything can't be all sweetness and light all the time.  This isn't Utopia and we're all human and all different.

I've also noticed that when there have been obvious negative-sounding exchanges, other members interject their comments on the thread's _subject _(ignoring the cross exchange), which tends to diffuse a potential bad situation.

Another thing I've seen is when an "undesirable" poster comes on the scene, whether or not DC members do it intentionally, his/her posts appear to be discretely ignored or replied to in a minimal manner.  The poster isn't rewarded with the desired response and dries up and goes away.

Just my 2 cents worth, for what it's worth.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 15, 2006)

*Ratings*

I joined this site to learn new ideas and recipes.  All the ppl here have been so friendly and helpful- I appreciate that. Now if you want to rate every thread,that will be a differant story, I don't what to  be rated (judged) on everything I post.  I come here to relax and enjoy- not be graded !  Iam a 61 yr. old Grandma, who loves ppl, and cooking -  hearing everyones views and ideas- right or wrong.  Barb L.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 15, 2006)

I would be disappointed to see a points rating system instigated as it would be inhibiting and would doubtless put new members off. It's already quite difficult butting into an existing community without feeling like you're going to be given marks.

One thing that would be nice is some kind of record of whom I've given karma to. I can see in my user cp who's been generous to me, but I keep trying to give karma to people I've recently given karma to and can't yet give to again. It would also be an easy way for me to keep a record of posts I've found especially helpful (recipes, tips, etc.). But this is just additional work for all of those of you who keep this site ticking over. Big karma is due just for that.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2006)

along with Snoops idea... I'd like to be able to give more than 10 karma points a day.  Sometimes... I run out before I'm done saying "thanks" to those who deserve it.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2006)

_I have to look at this this way, I like things as they are simply because no one likes to be told your recipe is lousy. We all have ego's and we all have likes and dislikes. I might love sugared rutabegas and you look and say YUK...I wouldn't dream of telling someone I don't like your recipe, I just pass by take a look and let it go. It's so easy to hurt feelings that I feel we need to just let things be right now and continue as always..Look, like it then write a post, or karma, don't like it, okay, let's go find one we do like... But, I do have to say this, I love that members can come here and make a suggestion that they feel will benefit all of us and not worry that they will be jumped on or frowned at..But that we will say, let's see and work on it some more.._
_kadesma _


----------



## mudbug (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been in a foul mood (and lurking "invisibly" for a few days), so it would not be good for someone in a mood like mine to have a negative rating system available to him/her.  Better to just stay away from posting until one feels civilized again.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2006)

mudbug, I have to give your post a negative rating for its foul mood.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 17, 2006)

(Sternly)  Andrew, meet me in Dove's woodshed please.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 17, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> (Sternly) Andrew, meet me in Dove's woodshed please.


 
Ohhh!  She called you ANDREW!    Now you've gone and done it.

Although, mudbug, if you can take Andy to the woodshed with humor, you're obviously rising from your funk.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2006)

It's OK.  She didn't use all three of my names.  Then I really know I'm in trouble.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 17, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's OK. She didn't use all three of my names. Then I really know I'm in trouble.


 
Good point.  And that's all three names, with no middle initial, right?  Yep, done that with our children.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2006)

I too am of the mind that the system we have already in place provides sufficeint guidance.  I recently posted something inappropriate that I didn't realize was so until a mod pointed it out to me.  When it was pointed out, I instantly saw my error and thanked the mod for removing it.

I know that my desire to help others, and to enjoy the comraderie of a great bunch of people is far more of an incentive to me than would be fear of getting bad ratings.  

This is the best site I've ever participated in with over ten years of using the internet.  It's unique and valuable.  And I consider each person here my freind and hope to be the same to all of you.  

Freindships, and relationships are delicate things.  Most of us here have enough life experience to recognize truly thoughtful people, even in cyberspace, and to let the occasional troublemaker spout off for a short time without getting our feelins quickly bent out of shape.  I have seen too many worthy and good people leave sites because of mean-spirited people.  Thankfully, I haven't seen a sour personality here, and hope I never do.

I echo the observation that the mods here are top-notch and do a wonderful job.  If I could have any regret about DC, it's that I can't physically be around everyone here.  I can't cook up a cheesecake and share it with you, or sample some great food, made by someone from Italy, or scottland, or... you get the idea.

Mish; you are one of those personalities I value, and I completely understand what you are trying to achieve.  I certainly admit that what you say has merit.  I only believe that the DC members have shown themselves to be adult, mature, and truly caring.

And Mudbug, I hope that whatever has you in a stew will soon pass by, allowing you to be your happy self again.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 17, 2006)

I, too, have not been around for a great length of time.  I note many new people become members every day.   I also note that many people here seem to have established friendships with other posters.   That's fine, especially given that many of you have more than likely been here since it's inception.

For the record, I tone my'self' down quite a bit here.  I don't do it for just anyone, but I like discussing food, and I am willing to play by the rules.  Having said that, I don't know that I would appreciate having something I took the time to compose and share judged if it was 'worthwhile' or not by people who don't really know me.  I believe a private word from a moderator is  more appropriate than other general users suggesting someone's thoughts are not worthwhile.    I think the stars rating already in place is more than efficient in making others know when a post or thread is enjoyable.   Pointing out that a thread isn't up to someone's standards would only cause strife, I believe.

Moderation is fine, to a point.   When it's used to keep the mood calm, great.   But simply to  decide  if  something is pointless or not, well, that seems capricious.   Sometimes, people just want to say what's on their minds to a group of people  they already have something in common with.


----------



## lulu (Oct 19, 2006)

I, another relative newcomer, agree with Goodweed and VeraBlue.  Positivity is great, I love the Karma system, and of course mods do a superb job here of keeping us all well behaved, but what is a pointless post to a mod, or a professional chef,  might not be to someone else.  I understand the need to search before starting threads....I am getting quite good at that, and find almost all my little queries can be solved like that, but while I know that some people get understandably upset about things going o/t I think that tells me something deeper about the food itself...the associations it has for people and how that relates to the food I prepare.  Food is not just about the ingrediants but about the method and the mindset of the cook, and its that that makes it so wonderful to explore.    

I would feel uncomfortable being judged on my posts, and uncomfortable judging others. When you judge some one's post, or someones food you are judging them.

I think the mods do a great job now, and I think we all do well to communicate so well, in the main, so my opinion would be to leave well enough alone, or encorage more positive appreciation.....like making more of an effort to give karma where we think its due....perhaps making it so we could give more karma daily and with fewer restrictions as to how its given would be a more positive approach should it be decided something HAS to be done?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 19, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's OK. She didn't use all three of my names. Then I really know I'm in trouble.


 
hmmm, andy m. _something_-ian, i'll bet.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

You are correct, Sir!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> For the record, I tone my'self' down quite a bit here.


 
LOL!

VB,
You have no idea how much I keep it down around here!!   Mostly for the same reasons!

(I grew up in and around ice hockey rinks and locker rooms, went to college in downtown Detroit, and have worked in the auto industry since - It's fair to say I have a vocabulary that could peel the paint off the walls of a dealership, not to mention the cars in the showroom)

John


----------



## wasabi (Oct 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said 





> Moderation is fine, to a point. When it's used to keep the mood calm, great. But simply to decide if something is pointless or not, well, that seems capricious. Sometimes, people just want to say what's on their minds to a group of people they already have something in common with.



Well said.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

It's clear we are expected to "behave" on this site.  That makes it a pleasant place to be.  We all have aspects of our personalities we don't show here.  It's a trade off you're willing to make.

I agree with those that feel no need for another rating system.  While it may have some potential benefits, it also has some potential drawbacks.  I believe it would encourage flaming to develop and the administrative staff already does enough policing.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 19, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> VB,
> You have no idea how much I keep it down around here!!   Mostly for the same reasons!
> ...



I can make a sailor blush.     hehehe


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I can make a sailor blush.  hehehe


 

I don't think I want to.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 19, 2006)

From what I hear, it's completely involuntary!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 20, 2006)

I was a sailor for ten years and worked with many kinds of people, mostly men.  I have heard everything, or just about everything there is to hear.  I had one co-worker, a woman, actively try to get me to swear (curse) as she knew I choose not to.  I gave that up about thirty years ago.  It just didn't work with either my religeous beliefs or my nature (though before that I used the same language as any other sailor).  I started swearing and using coarse language in about the 6th grade.  Learned some pretty nasty stuff at a Catholic school my mother sent me to.  True story!

But sadly, my innocence was lost a very long time ago and I am insensitive to the things that cause most to blush.  I liked it better when I didn't know as much about the world and people as I do now.  Of coarse, that knowledge allows me to create very evil bad-guys for my fantasy novels.  Everything is truly a two-edged sword.

And as for toning anything back, I don't.  What you read is who I am, flaws and all.  I don't have the knack of being someone that isn't truly me.  And during some periods of my life, I found myself admiring people who could do wrong things, as my conscience kept me from doing them.  And those who did some of those things seemed to have so much more control over their lives than did I.  In time though, I learned that violence, arrogance, and crudity never really helped anyone.  And the respect I've received for sticking to my values is worth every effort expended.

And yet, I still make regular mistakes, and have to pick myself up, dust myself off, and try to learn from them.  I understand the purpose of life, and mortality, and challenges.  And I understand the sanctuary this site provides for some truly worthwhile people.  Some of you are far better than I am at some things, while I am better at others.  That's just the way it is.  

I only ask that all of you, don't change.  Be who you are, on this site, and with all of your freinds, family, and the people you deal with.  There is nothing more important than personal integrity and honest, except the love of you family.

I know, I know.  I'm on the soap-box again.  I just can't help it.  I'm a peacemaker by nature, and when I witness the comraderie on this site, I can't help but be impressed.  If we could only affect a similar change throughout the world, and in all people, that would be something spectacular.  I wish it were possible.  

If we treat all people as well as we treat each other here, with respect and dignity, then we are making the world just a bit better place to live in.

Oh, and just for the record, I haven't been a real he-man-woman-hater since I was a small boy and all girls had cooties.  It didn't take too many years for me to start admiring and even desiring a close freind who was definitely female.  Wh the power of young women over young men.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 21, 2006)

Goodweed, I agree with your thoughts in theory...but in life, and on some discussion boards, it's appropriate to show a little restraint from time to time. I don't think that means, necessarily, that you are not being true to yourself.  Rather I think it simply means that you can assess a situation and decide just what to deliver in response.


----------



## GB (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree Vera. You can be true to yourself while editing what you say at the same time. For instance, you would not say the same things to a 6 year old as you would to a 36 year old. That does not mean that you are not being yourself of course.


----------



## lulu (Oct 21, 2006)

Its important to refrain from mentioning something here that might offend someone.  I guess we all find ourselves reining ourselves in from time to time!  For what its worth I think most people get the balance right.  Its wonderful when there is enough personality in posts to get to "know" the poster, especially on such a huge site as this.  It can be a bit bland otherwise.  Obviously, you find DC because of food, but I find I stay not just for the great food info but for the people too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Goodweed, I agree with your thoughts in theory...but in life, and on some discussion boards, it's appropriate to show a little restraint from time to time. I don't think that means, necessarily, that you are not being true to yourself. Rather I think it simply means that you can assess a situation and decide just what to deliver in response.



VB, you are respected so much on this site because of your restraint, your curtesy toward others, and that same desire I speak of to be a positive influence.  I'm just saying that we ought to do the same in most situations in life.  And of course I understand that there are times when it is better to be direct, and sometimes even harsh.  These are tools to aid us in protecting ourselves from others who are less inclined to be good people, but those tools should never be used to manipulate others, or to "get our way".  And to be sure, no one on this site is guilty of that, at least not on this site.

 I know that my way isn't the only way, and that what works for me doesn't always work for others.  I also know that this world is a very rough and dangerous place because some people believe their own needs and desires have more merit than other people's needs and desires.  I just happen to agree with The Golden Rule, and try to exercise it in my life.

 As for the differences in all of us, I agree that it is those very differences that make this place interesting and worthwhile.  It is the the different talents, experiences, and personalities that we bring to the site that enriches us all.

 Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

